# Brass Fruit Crate Stencils



## Lordbud (Oct 8, 2016)

I collect local metal items. Cast iron, brass, et cetera. Noticed a seller on ebay had two original fruit crate 
stencils from S.F. After emailing the seller I managed to get both for a reasonable deal.


----------



## botlguy (Oct 9, 2016)

I used to have a few of those from Orange County, Cal. avocado producers. I like them a lot, wish I still had them.
Jim


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 11, 2016)

Very cool!  I have a few myself from New Hampshire.


----------

